# How to Tell the Difference?



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

How can you tell if it is your colon bothering you are one of your reproductive organs?I have a history of fairly mild IBS (had "official" diagnosis done with sigmoidoscopy). Things have been going well for me until recently (I posted more details on the main IBS board). My concern is that the sensation I feel now is very hard to place. It almost feels like moderate menstrual cramping but on the left side. Generally with menstrual pain, I can pop a few Motrin and get great relief. Motrin has absolutely NO effect on the ache. The pain doesn't necessarily make me feel like I require a bowel movement, nor does it feel like gas. A bowel movement does not help the pain right away, but it did go away about an hour after having a movement. This pain is not constant, but over the past few weeks it has hit me intermittently every 5-6 days. I'm kind of leaning toward colon pain, but on top of it all, I stopped using birth control pills (Mircette) mid-cycle back in early December and I'm wondering if that is not giving me some problem gynecollogically (is that a word???). I do not have a history of ANY female problems and because of the nature of this sensation (not definitive), I'm worried. Does anyone get these dull aches, that aren't true hard spasms (which I've had)?Christine


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I get them often (lower left abdominal pains). Underwent three ultrasounds on two different occasions - normal results. Same with blood test, urine test and colonoscpy. Will see a GYN at the end of the month to eliminate possibility of endometriosis. For the last 6 months to a year, my period has changed. Longer and more painful. In any doubt, you should consult your doctor... just to be on the safe side.BTW, only Tylenol 3 helps me with the pain... Not for long (2 or 3 hours)







Nat


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

I get the same feeling too. Ever since Ive gotten ibs I will get real mild cramps that I would swear feel like menstrual cramps. And it happens several times a month. And your right its hard to distinguish if it is menstrual or ibs. Even though it feels like menstrual cramps , a lot of times it happens when its not time for my cycle. So Im stumped on this one too.


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

This is what I've been feeling lately. I have a dull ache, lately on the left side but sometimes on the right or all over. It is very low down and feels so much like period pains that I actually go to the bathroom and check out my underwear. The ironic thing ---I am 52 and haven't had a period in over 2 years! But, yes that is exactly how it feels.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

cgd--that made me laugh!! I am doing the same thing--running into the bathroom, checking my underwear and checking the toilet tissue, just sure that I've started my period.Christine


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi everyone! let me say this much,i have tons of friends,on and offline,and i'm finding the more i "poll" woman,the more i'm finding,almost all of the ones i talk to have "Ibs" or some sort of tummy problems AND some sort of period problems,either ovulation pain,period pain,etc. but some sort. I have wrote this before,and i will again,its all hormones in my opinion,one way or another,it seems to be connected.I DON'T believe in IBS,its a catch all if you ask me.I DO think hormones can do all of this,i mean look at the way woman get cranky and nasty at certain times of the month? and the way we crave foods at certain times? hormones to me,effect more than we think! Krissy


----------

